# Difference - towing 5th whl with 6 ft vs 8 ft bed



## jg1205 (Aug 14, 2005)

I have a 2002 Ford F-250 XLT Super Duty Power Stroke diesel V8, 4x4, single rear wheels extended cab with 8 foot bed .. a work truck I picked up with my 2003 Keystone Challenger 34 ft 5th wheel. Tows beautifully, plenty of power, but it's basically a work truck with a rough ride. We're seriously considering trading in for a Chev/GMC Duramax Diesel 2500 similar cab, but a 6 foot bed to take advantage of their GM dealer price promo, to get a more comfortable ride and shorter length of truck to maneuver. I originally wanted the Duramax but the price for the Ford couldn't be beat at the time. My Question: What differences will I find as far as hitching, towing weight displacement and general handling and ride? Do I have to change the hitch or the kingpin or use an extended or floating pin? Anyone with experience or information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 14, 2005)

Difference - towing 5th whl with 6 ft vs 8 ft bed

Hello JG, welcome to the forum.
I don't think you will see much difference hitching, and the GM truck will easily handle the weight.  I pull a 34' also.  With the shorter wheelbase truck, you will notice a tighter turning radius.  The GM truck turns shorter than the Ford anyway, so that will be a big change. 
The biggest thing I would recommend is a slider hitch.  I know some people will say you don't need it, but simple measurements will say different.  Your trailer is 96" wide.  48" is half of your width.  When the hitch is put in a 6' bed, it will sit about 33-34" from the back of the cab.  At some point in a turn, if sharp enough, you could hit the truck and trailer together.  I do know that most turns will not be a problem.  You will be able to get in to get fuel, and do most of your driving.  When it comes into play, you will be in a tight maneuver probably parking your trailer.  Various hitches give you 9-12" of extra clearance.  The additional cost of the slider will be a lot cheaper than fixing your vehicles.
Good luck with your decision, hope you like your duramax as much as I like mine.


----------

